# Taking your cat camping with you?



## rcButterfly

We have never taken the cat camping with us, but have considered it. I just dont think it would be the best fit, really.

Any suggestions or experinces with taking cats camping with them. I also wonder if I have to watch out for ticks and fleas and who knows what else?


----------



## kiteri

There is NO WAY I could take my cat camping. He is too old, and too "fluffy" (aka fat to less sensitive people).

Even when he was young and able, I would be afraid that he would get out and never come back. They don't come when they are called like a dog does.

I also find that a lot of people choose camping to be able to bring their dog along! My cat wouldn't take kindly to all those dogs around. And you know what happens when a dog starts chasing a cat!

I mean the reason I have a cat is so that I can fill up the food and water dish and get away for a weekend without worrying about him! When I am ready to commit to taking a pet along, I will have to assume all the extra responsibility associated with owning a dog.


----------



## cassiem

I have been camping and vacationing with my folks who have a cat. They always take their cat and it's miserable for the most part. They managed to lose it for about 2 hours one time, the dogs at the campground scare it, etc.... 

Cats are stealthy and curious. You will be miserable watching the cat 24/7 and the cat will be miserable. Do yourself and your cat a favor and leave it home. Of course, this is just my opinion.


----------



## campingforfun

I have never been camping with a cat myself. But the people a couple lots down from us are seniors and they keep their cat on a leash and in the trailer. 

I guess a house trailer would be alot different than tenting plus the people basically live there all summer so leaving the cat at home is not an otion for them.


----------



## glfortner

I had a cat once that was trained to be on a collar and a leash. I started her out on it when she was a kitten so she was thought it was natural. My neighbors got a kick out of. I no longer have her, but I would be willing to bring a cat like her camping but not a cat who is used to wandering. Dogs are much easier.


----------

